# UberPool means Bad rating



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Let me start by saying that I don't have any problem with UberPool. I'm gladly accepting all the UberPool requests because I always get incentives and promotions and UberPool actually help me achieve them. Most drivers who complain about UberPool are the ones that don't get any incentives. I came to realization that Uber reward drivers who accept Pool requests with incentives (No uber didn't pay me to say that, its just an observation).

Well, the only problem I have with UberPool is bad ratings. Here are some of the reasons why Uber riders rate badly:

1. They think that they can outsmart the system by calling in UberPool and keep the trip to themselves. Maybe it worked for them several times and it became a norm for them to only request UberPool even when they are late for work. Guess what buddy, Uber will add a second request automatically and yes you will be late at work. Of course, it is so easy to take it on the driver.

2. Some UberPool riders think that they can social with others (Example a guy wants to talk to a girl). I noticed that some girls are not interested to talk. They just say hi and mind their own business. Well guess what, the guy will take their frustration on the driver with bad rating. So much for the UberPool social experiment.

3. UberPool requestors are cheap riders who are mad at the world. They want to save as much money as possible, even if it is few cents. Since they are mad at the world, they assume that you are taking their money. If the ride is not free, they are not happy. How do they express their anger? bad rating of the driver.

4. As a driver, I don't mind to talk to cool people. You can tell that if the person wants to talk or mind their business playing with their phone. With UberPool, you can get two parties, the ones that want to talk and the ones that would like to keep quite. It could be that if you talk, the quite party will rate you bad because you are annoying them. If you do not talk, the talkative party will rate you bad because they want to live the ultimate Uber Experience where you have to pamper them.

I know many people just would tell me, don't do UberPool. I will keep doing it because I'm a driver with incentives all the time. It is just I wish Uber would not allow UberPool riders to rate. Or you only take the higher rate from any trip that has multiple rides.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Although I do not care for Uber Pool, sometimes it works out better than individual rides. The reason I don't care for Uber pool is because of how the passengers react with each other and then they rate the ride and not the driver. An example:
I picked up a young lady, about 22 or so. The next pickup was 2 Hispanic guys. They seemed nice enough, but the girl was visibly nervous. She sort of cowered in the rear seat corner by the drier's side door (1 guy was in the front seat). When we reached her destination, she bolted out of the van, slammed the door and walked quickly away. The next pickup was another girl whom seemed hesitant about getting in and she sort of reacted the same way as the first. When we arrived are her destination, she got quickly out and again slammed the door. The 2 guys made a comment in Spanish that I did not understand when we arrived at their destination. That day I had 9 rides and 5 five stars and one not rated. I figure the pool rides were not 5 star and my rating went down .01 points. 
On the other hand, yesterday I picked up a black woman in Chicago and then a Indian woman not to far away. They hit it off and talked with each other until the first drop. When I made the last drop the Indian woman commented that the other rider was very nice. Later I checked my ratings and both gave me a 5 star.
The point is that pool riders most likely rate the overall experience of the ride. If the riders are comfortable with each other, the rating is usually 5 star, but if they are not, then the rating is not five star. I agree that pool riders should not ne allowed to rate or there should be a separate rating system for pool riders and an explanation of the rate should be mandatory.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

For drivers who say they have no problem with Pool you're showing a lot of the usual signs of guys who are 1 more ahole from saying f this for a game of soldiers. Rationalize all you like but Pool is an insulting POS.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

I had a pax in an XL today bragging about how he abuses Pool by pretending he thought he ordered an X and asking for additional stops. "All the drivers let me get away with it," he said. I told him he's going to hell when he dies and they all laughed.

:/


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> For drivers who say they have no problem with Pool you're showing a lot of the usual signs of guys who are 1 more ahole from saying f this for a game of soldiers. Rationalize all you like but Pool is an insulting POS.


Well thats your opinion. Im getting paid good incentives and UberPool helps me reach each goal faster. You live in illusion thinking thousands of drivers will just abandon UberPool. Im not a fan of getting cheap rides. But i dont care if UberPool net me $1 as long as i know im getting another $20 or $30 incentives. You sound like we all Uber drivers on agreement. No man. Each driver on their own.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Luber4.9 said:


> I had a pax in an XL today bragging about how he abuses Pool by pretending he thought he ordered an X and asking for additional stops. "All the drivers let me get away with it," he said. I told him he's going to hell when he dies and they all laughed.
> 
> :/


When someone asks for additional stops i always tell them UberPool is set and cant be changed and it is contolled by the system. If you need more stops i will cancel your trip now and you can freely order uberx.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Only fools take Stools.

You are training the passengers to be cheap, and Uber is temporarily bribing you to do so. Once the passengers are fully trained, Uber will stop the incentives. Anyone who doubts this is not too bright or is a newbie.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Only fools take Stools.
> 
> You are training the passengers to be cheap, and Uber is temporarily bribing you to do so. Once the passengers are fully trained, Uber will stop the incentives. Anyone who doubts this is not too bright or is a newbie.


Since when you work for or in a company with your own terms. Im not training anybody. Uber provided the tool to the riders not me. If at any point i feel that i will not make money with UberPool then i will call it quit. You dont always get what you want. All what i know now (call it bribe or whatever you want) is that taking an opportuinty to increase my income. Also my thread is not about UberPool gross return. It is about bad rating only.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

DriveMeNot said:


> Since when you work for or in a company with your own terms. Im not training anybody. Uber provided the tool to the riders not me. If at any point i feel that i will not make money with UberPool then i will call it quit. You dont always get what you want. All what i know now (call it bribe or whatever you want) is that taking an opportuinty to increase my income. Also my thread is not about UberPool gross return. It is about bad rating only.


I don't work for Uber, and neither do you. We are both independent contractors who can decide which rides we accept and which we won't.

Yes, every time you accept a Stool ride, you are training passengers who are already paying 1/3 the cost of a taxi that you will pick them up for a small fraction of that. For example, when I checked what a ride from a specific area of my city to my home would cost, it said $5 on Pool and over $20 on UberX. A cab would have been $50-60.

Passengers will come to expect a ride for $5 that would have cost $20 by UberX and $50-60 by taxi. They will stop riding UberX and take nothing but Stool-and will complain if they have to go back to paying 1/3 of the taxi rate. For now, Uber is bribing you as you train the company's customers to be cheap. Once the training is complete, they will cut off the incentives, and most of what will be left will be Stool rides that make Uber more money while paying you less.

And after training Uber's passengers to be cheap and driving them around for less than the cost of the service, they will rate you low, as a thank-you.

The only party that loses with Stool is the driver.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> I don't work for Uber, and neither do you. We are both independent contractors who can decide which rides we accept and which we won't.
> 
> Yes, every time you accept a Stool ride, you are training passengers who are already paying 1/3 the cost of a taxi that you will pick them up for a small fraction of that. For example, when I checked what a ride from a specific area of my city to my home would cost, it said $5 on Pool and over $20 on UberX. A cab would have been $50-60.
> 
> ...


I see your point. However, i have been getting incentives since i started working with them. Uber without incentives is basically not worth it. Even if you only pick up UberX rides (Hence what you just showed compared to taxi rates). At least with incentives Uber is pushing me to get the taxi rates with their generous offers. The moment they will stop incentives is the moment i know that i will be driving for them with minimum wage or less and I will call it quit. It would be very abusive to work hard and put ware and tare on your car for few dollars. Call it bribe or whatever you want, im taking advantage of the incentives as long as they are available. Call it training riders or whatever, Uber already trained them to go cheap with UberX rates. If UberX rates were close enough to the taxi rate then i would totally agree with you and would ignore Pool rides however you gotta play the game as long as it last. Uber is ok as temp Job while you find something better. Without incentives you will make more money working in McD


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

DriveMeNot said:


> ...It is just I wish Uber would not allow UberPool riders to rate. Or you only take the higher rate from any trip that has multiple rides.


I wish they would create two ratings and calculate them separately. One for UberX rides and another for UberPOOL rides.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Ignore all uber pool rides. Watch your ratings go up.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't do Pool, or Line. Oh, and kiss the incentives bye bye.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Don't do Pool, or Line. Oh, and kiss the incentives bye bye.


What incentives: -(


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DriveMeNot said:


> I see your point. However, i have been getting incentives since i started working with them. Uber without incentives is basically not worth it. Even if you only pick up UberX rides (Hence what you just showed compared to taxi rates). At least with incentives Uber is pushing me to get the taxi rates with their generous offers. The moment they will stop incentives is the moment i know that i will be driving for them with minimum wage or less and I will call it quit. It would be very abusive to work hard and put ware and tare on your car for few dollars. Call it bribe or whatever you want, im taking advantage of the incentives as long as they are available. Call it training riders or whatever, Uber already trained them to go cheap with UberX rates. If UberX rates were close enough to the taxi rate then i would totally agree with you and would ignore Pool rides however you gotta play the game as long as it last. Uber is ok as temp Job while you find something better. Without incentives you will make more money working in McD


You are completely within your right to do pool, some people dont hence the rude comments. I think you have every right to do it but you know darn well uber isnt going to take power from the pax and change the rating system.

Low ratings is the cost of doing business with pool.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

DriveMeNot said:


> I see your point. However, i have been getting incentives since i started working with them. Uber without incentives is basically not worth it. Even if you only pick up UberX rides (Hence what you just showed compared to taxi rates). At least with incentives Uber is pushing me to get the taxi rates with their generous offers. The moment they will stop incentives is the moment i know that i will be driving for them with minimum wage or less and I will call it quit. It would be very abusive to work hard and put ware and tare on your car for few dollars. Call it bribe or whatever you want, im taking advantage of the incentives as long as they are available. Call it training riders or whatever, Uber already trained them to go cheap with UberX rates. If UberX rates were close enough to the taxi rate then i would totally agree with you and would ignore Pool rides however you gotta play the game as long as it last. Uber is ok as temp Job while you find something better. Without incentives you will make more money working in McD


You just don't get it, do you?

With uberpool, you're giving rides to 2 or 3 different pax, who, had it not been for Pool, would have taken 2 or 3 different cars. This reduces surge, and overall driver earnings.

You happily think you're bring very clever by accepting pool, you fail to understand the other good advise drivers here have given you.

Anyway happy ubering.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> You just don't get it, do you?
> 
> With uberpool, you're giving rides to 2 or 3 different pax, who, had it not been for Pool, would have taken 2 or 3 different cars. This reduces surge, and overall driver earnings.
> 
> ...


I will give you an example of incentive and how UberPool help me to accomplish them and profit. I got an incentive to finish 40 trips in 4 days to get a $120 bonus. Each pool request i take count as a trip. Sometimes i get 4 or 5 continues trips in less than an hour. Bam i just finished 5 of the 40 trips. No matter how much im losing from UberPool. The incentives that i get compansate and even gives extra. Now as i stated before. With no incentives Uber is not worth driving all together. Even for the UberX rates. The moment they stop inventives i will work in McDonalds and do lyft on the side as the tips are high.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriveMeNot said:


> Let me start by saying that I don't have any problem with UberPool. I'm gladly accepting all the UberPool requests because I always get incentives and promotions and UberPool actually help me achieve them. Most drivers who complain about UberPool are the ones that don't get any incentives. I came to realization that Uber reward drivers who accept Pool requests with incentives (No uber didn't pay me to say that, its just an observation).
> 
> Well, the only problem I have with UberPool is bad ratings. Here are some of the reasons why Uber riders rate badly:
> 
> ...





DriveMeNot said:


> Let me start by saying that I don't have any problem with UberPool. I'm gladly accepting all the UberPool requests because I always get incentives and promotions and UberPool actually help me achieve them. Most drivers who complain about UberPool are the ones that don't get any incentives. I came to realization that Uber reward drivers who accept Pool requests with incentives (No uber didn't pay me to say that, its just an observation).
> 
> Well, the only problem I have with UberPool is bad ratings. Here are some of the reasons why Uber riders rate badly:
> 
> ...


Uber Pool = BAD.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber Pool = BAD.


No wonder the damn surges have either been non existent or crappy.

Uberx all day all night


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DriveMeNot said:


> I will give you an example of incentive and how UberPool help me to accomplish them and profit. I got an incentive to finish 40 trips in 4 days to get a $120 bonus. Each pool request i take count as a trip. Sometimes i get 4 or 5 continues trips in less than an hour. Bam i just finished 5 of the 40 trips. No matter how much im losing from UberPool. The incentives that i get compansate and even gives extra. Now as i stated before. With no incentives Uber is not worth driving all together. Even for the UberX rates. The moment they stop inventives i will work in McDonalds and do lyft on the side as the tips are high.


Then stop complaining about pool if you choose to accept it


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Then stop complaining about pool if you choose to accept it


I wasn't complaining. If you read my article you would know that I was suggesting to Uber to make two rating systems. One for Pool and one for regular rides. I don't know why people only read few lines and then jump to judgments.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DriveMeNot said:


> I wasn't complaining. If you read my article you would know that I was suggesting to Uber to make two rating systems. One for Pool and one for regular rides. I don't know why people only read few lines and then jump to judgments.


Lol they arent going to do that. If you are worried about pools affect on your rating dont drive pool. If you want the incentives then accept your rating.

I dont think anyone here feels bad for pool drivers. Pool keeps fellow drivers waiting for a ping while one person takes 2 or 3 dirt cheap fares.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lol they arent going to do that. If you are worried about pools affect on your rating dont drive pool. If you want the incentives then accept your rating.
> 
> I dont think anyone here feels bad for pool drivers. Pool keeps fellow drivers waiting for a ping while one person takes 2 or 3 dirt cheap fares.


The problem is you make it seem like all drivers in the same thoughts and harmony when it comes to pool. We are not union. The amount of drivers who accept pool are way more than what you think. Trying to convince few people here not to do it wont make a big difference. Thats why i take advantage of pool when there is incentives. About the rating, it doesnt bother me and i havent said that it does. Just explained the type of people who use Pool and give bad rating and what in my opinion think Uber should do about it.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

DriveMeNot said:


> I know many people just would tell me, don't do UberPool. I will keep doing it because I'm a driver with incentives all the time. It is just I wish Uber would not allow UberPool riders to rate. Or you only take the higher rate from any trip that has multiple rides.


Too lazy to check if anyone else also suggested this but I think UberPool Pax should be able to rate the other Pax on the ride as well as the Driver.


----------



## SpeedyX (Oct 14, 2016)

I got no problem to log 55 trips for incentive and I do pools when accept them on accident and only 20/week for 30$ bonus. If I'm not matched with other riders 1/3 down the way,I stop incoming requests, so I would switch to UberX. You do not want to do pool out to Suburbs. I don't event wan't Uber X to suburbs. You have to come back to city and that cuts 90c/mile to 45c /mile ( 70c to 35c/mile after Uber fee)


----------



## Sickofhumams (Sep 11, 2016)

Morons. I NEVER accept pools, and still get incentives. U are not only being ripped off by uber, but u are also taking $ from other drivers and killing suge. WAKE UP


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

DriveMeNot said:


> When someone asks for additional stops i always tell them UberPool is set and cant be changed and it is contolled by the system. If you need more stops i will cancel your trip now and you can freely order uberx.


What i tell pools also. I also say the address can't be changed once it set which is true.


----------



## Howy (Oct 5, 2016)

I think uberpool has a lower class of people. Very very few are tips beyond bar hopping, or over 2 miles. I've noticed in my area pick up times are 8-10 minutes. Most likely due to drivers ignoring those calls, I decided one week to pick them up. And out of their frustration rate me low no matter what. I provide water, choose the temp music etc. My rating plummeted faster than an iron duck learning to swim. Went from 4.95 to 4.78. I only took those trips because 9 times out of 1q those were the only calls coming up.

I have concluded uber pool is like the people at restaurants demanding to return a medium well steak because it was 1 degree Fahrenheit over. And don't tip, don't like beef to rate them 1 star (on yelp for example, just an example so calm down).

It's also like having 2-4 bosses all unrealistically demanding where one wants heat, other a.c 2 want to cha5, 2 want the rest the world to shut their mouths and I'm stuck with four 1 start ratings because 3 wanted the music off other wanted to blast gospel music through my aux.

I agree we need different ratings for both, or a better rating system where it shouldnt take 30 5 star trips to cancel out a 0.01 drop in rating. Or a way to opt out of pool altogether.


----------



## Sickofhumams (Sep 11, 2016)

Howy said:


> I think uberpool has a lower class of people. Very very few are tips beyond bar hopping, or over 2 miles. I've noticed in my area pick up times are 8-10 minutes. Most likely due to drivers ignoring those calls, I decided one week to pick them up. And out of their frustration rate me low no matter what. I provide water, choose the temp music etc. My rating plummeted faster than an iron duck learning to swim. Went from 4.95 to 4.78. I only took those trips because 9 times out of 1q those were the only calls coming up.
> 
> I have concluded uber pool is like the people at restaurants demanding to return a medium well steak because it was 1 degree Fahrenheit over. And don't tip, don't like beef to rate them 1 star (on yelp for example, just an example so calm down).
> 
> ...


Just don't take pool.


----------



## Howy (Oct 5, 2016)

Sickofhumams said:


> Just don't take pool.


Yeah I will never take uber pools with a pax lower than 4.75 AND further than 6ish minutes. Some reason pax assume we uber drivers meet up for brunch Sundays and band together as one hive mind to unite against them. We all have bad stories from pools. Most my clean ups and pokers are pool calls. Have yet to get an uber X call to do that, not saying I've never picked up drunks. Also get lots of pax trying to cram more than my car can LEGALLY fit even though 2 is the limit.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

DriveMeNot said:


> Let me start by saying that I don't have any problem with UberPool. I'm gladly accepting all the UberPool requests because I always get incentives and promotions and UberPool actually help me achieve them. Most drivers who complain about UberPool are the ones that don't get any incentives. I came to realization that Uber reward drivers who accept Pool requests with incentives (No uber didn't pay me to say that, its just an observation).
> 
> Well, the only problem I have with UberPool is bad ratings. Here are some of the reasons why Uber riders rate badly:
> 
> ...


so your rating isnt getting low enough for deactivation. once it reaches the borderline I guess you may reconsider


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

UberxD said:


> so your rating isnt getting low enough for deactivation. once it reaches the borderline I guess you may reconsider


Nah. My rating is doing good even though i accept all UberPool. The trick is to talk to UberPool riders and explain to them how rating can hurt you. I explain to them that i have no control over accepting second and third requests and it is all automated. By doing this i already saved myself of getting bad rating many times. Some riders told me that they thought they are rating the whole experience. However i make sure to tell them that anything below 5 stars hurts the driver only, Uber wont be affected. Dont be shy to explain that to them and act like you are on their side.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DriveMeNot said:


> Nah. My rating is doing good even though i accept all UberPool. T


You take all pool but refuse to take a service dog. LOL


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You take all pool but refuse to take a service dog. LOL


I voted for Trump too


----------

